# Don't shoot! I surrender! etc.



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!
I'm curious how to say in Romanian these phrases:
"Don't shoot!"
"I surrender!"
"Drop the gun!"
"Don't move!"
"One false move and I'll shoot you!"

I'm just curious and I don't know Romanian at all. If it's not difficult for anybody please translate these phrases I would be very grateful.
And if you know something like that write it here too, please.


----------



## nyd

Nu trage!
Mă predau!
Aruncă pistolul!
Nu mișca!
O mișcare greșită și te împușc!

If you need this, it seems like you're in a lot of trouble!


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!
To tell the truth I don't need them. It's just interesting for me. Just curious


----------



## robbie_SWE

nyd said:


> Nu trage!
> Mă predau!
> Aruncă pistolul!
> Nu *te *mișca!
> O mișcare greșită și te împușc!
> 
> If you need this, it seems like you're in a lot of trouble!



I felt that a pronoun was missing . 

Robbie


----------



## nyd

robbie_SWE said:


> I felt that a pronoun was missing .


If you want to be polite, it is ok to say "Nu *te *mișca!", but "Nu mișca!" works better in this context. You would say "Nu *te *mișca!" if that person has a spider on him, but if you want to be aggressive, you would loudly say "Nu mișca!"


----------



## irinet

It's imperative mood, no pronoun needed for such an authoritative command! The shorter, the more frightening!


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!
By the way, are these phrases actual in Moldova?
(...)


----------



## nyd

Yes, these exact phrases would be used in Moldova.
Any Romanian phrases are actual in Moldova. It is just that some words are preffered instead of others in Moldova.


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------



## farscape

This thread is in violation of several WordReference forums policies, including but not limited to: multiple subject matters per discussion thread, no context and no translation version offered when requesting help, chat-like posts and so on. I have deleted the new posts with the new topics and replies added recently.

If you have questions or concerns, please PM me.

farscape - moderator


----------

